# Iran



## HappyJoy (Sep 26, 2015)

No, this is not political and I apologize if this has already been covered.

I saw an episode of Anthony Bourdain about traveling to Iran that was posted here a month or so ago.  Ever since then, looking at tour companies who sponsor trips to Iran (it's completely legal) I really want to go.  What I am reading is how hospitable the locals are and the food looks fantastic. I don't mind traveling with a tour company, haven't done it in the past but for this occasion I'm more than comfortable and would probably prefer it. 

This of course is not an endorsement of their government but a curiosity of their culture. A culture that we understand very little about.  

So, question, would you go?  Of course there are serious security issues at hand and the Iranian government isn't exactly an entity many would trust however more than anything they want to promote their country.  To me it would be a trip of a lifetime, like going to the USSR in 1982.

Thoughts?


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 26, 2015)

If you pay my way, I will be glad to accompany you. I too have longed to visit Iran.


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 26, 2015)

PS- I have a passport and a clean background. 

Unless of course, the cops frequent USMB.


----------



## HappyJoy (Sep 26, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> PS- I have a passport and a clean background.
> 
> Unless of course, the cops frequent USMB.




That makes me think i should start self censoring.  Anyway, the thought of having conversations with "everyday Iranians" with anti-American propaganda all around is intriguing.  

Can you go a week without drinking?  That's another challenge.


----------



## DarkFury (Sep 26, 2015)

HappyJoy said:


> No, this is not political and I apologize if this has already been covered.
> 
> I saw an episode of Anthony Bourdain about traveling to Iran that was posted here a month or so ago.  Ever since then, looking at tour companies who sponsor trips to Iran (it's completely legal) I really want to go.  What I am reading is how hospitable the locals are and the food looks fantastic. I don't mind traveling with a tour company, haven't done it in the past but for this occasion I'm more than comfortable and would probably prefer it.
> 
> ...


*You will be red flagged and put on the government watch list for the rest of your life. That red flagging MIGHT mean auto listing you at the IRS for reviews. They MIGHT also interview your employer.

If your are in a job that requires a certain level of security clearance you MIGHT lose that clearance. You MIGHT even lose the ability to travel to other countries NOT friends with Iran such as Israel.

Travel there MIGHT void both your health insurance and life insurance. *


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 26, 2015)

HappyJoy said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > PS- I have a passport and a clean background.
> ...


If you pay my way, I will go a week without drinking masturbating AND  telling raunchy jokes.


----------



## HappyJoy (Sep 26, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > No, this is not political and I apologize if this has already been covered.
> ...



I'm doubting most of this.


----------



## HappyJoy (Sep 26, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



The jokes would be good.  Do you know how to make toilet wine?  That could be useful.


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 26, 2015)

HappyJoy said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Buy my ticket and I will eat the ass from a goat.


----------



## HappyJoy (Sep 26, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



Hmm, let's focus on the emergency toilet wine and leave animal rectums for the Pollacks. <--(that's a joke).


----------



## Rocko (Sep 26, 2015)

HappyJoy said:


> No, this is not political and I apologize if this has already been covered.
> 
> I saw an episode of Anthony Bourdain about traveling to Iran that was posted here a month or so ago.  Ever since then, looking at tour companies who sponsor trips to Iran (it's completely legal) I really want to go.  What I am reading is how hospitable the locals are and the food looks fantastic. I don't mind traveling with a tour company, haven't done it in the past but for this occasion I'm more than comfortable and would probably prefer it.
> 
> ...



I don't care how beautiful the country is, or how good their food is, or even how hot their women look I would never support Iran by visiting it unless they got their act together.


----------



## DarkFury (Sep 26, 2015)

*Call your insurance agent and ask. Most insurance companies will NOT even cover your car if you drive into Mexico.

Medicare is only good if you are within 1000 miles of a U.S. border.
Call it will surprise you what you lose when you leave.*


----------



## HappyJoy (Sep 26, 2015)

Rocko said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > No, this is not political and I apologize if this has already been covered.
> ...



That's a fair point.  In the grand scheme of things I don't think it's going to matter much financially.


----------



## HappyJoy (Sep 26, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> *Call your insurance agent and ask. Most insurance companies will NOT even cover your car if you drive into Mexico.
> 
> Medicare is only good if you are within 1000 miles of a U.S. border.
> Call it will surprise you what you lose when you leave.*



I can buy insurance. Either independently or through the credit card I use for travel.


----------

